# Driftwood, how long to waterlog



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I just bought a nice size peice of standard driftwood, I think. It is about 16" talln 8" wide, and 4" thick. It has been in hot water for 1 day now, I changed the water twice so far. Some people say that it will take a week or two for that peice to waterlog, does anyone have any first hand experience with it?


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh well, I let it soak for 48 hours, no color leeched out. I weithed it down with rocks and gravel, now it sinks. LOL


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

itl take like a week probally.but y,know some people like the tanin in their tanks it gives it a natrual look,doesnt cloud the water just makes it a clear tan color...


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, no tanins leeched out of mine, I asked if it had any tannins in it, and the lady at the LFS said no. I guess she was right for once. Lol . It is in my tank now, I just weighed it down with 2 rocks that I boiled for 20 minutes or so. I had the driftwood in a laundry tub, sideways with a brick on the floating side. It came with a peice of slate, but that wasn't enough to hold the whole thing down.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Boil it slowly for a cpl of hrs. Let dry overnight and repeat the next day.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Here is exactly what I did with the wood. I put it in the laundry tub, sideways with a brick on the floating side. I poured boiling hot water in the tub using a gravey pot. I let it sit until the water got room temperature (like 4-5 hours). Then I emptieed out the water the next day, and repeated what I did before.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well... for that you gotta keep on doing for a while.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

If you bought the driftwood from a petstore you just wash it off and place it in the tank. They have been presoaked and are safe for use. This boiling and soaking is only neccesary if you gather your own wood. I have driftwood in 9 out of 11 tanks and since they were always store bought, never boiled or soaked them. I washed off the dust and put them in. They always sank to the bottom immediately and have never hurt a fish.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

OK, thanks. I bought mine from my LFS. Like I said before it had the slate bottom, but that wasn't quite enough to sink it. All is well now, thanks for the replies.


----------

